# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  Windows namespace in mono

## unix_svr4

سلام

به تازگی به دنیای net. پیوستم. می خواستم بدانم چگونه در سیستم عامل های nix* بوسیله پروژه mono شرکت novell برنامه های مبتنی بر GUI بنویسیم. در سیستم عامل Windows بوسیله فضای نام Windows می توان این کار را کرد. ولی متاسفانه گویا در پروژه mono این فضای نام وجود ندارد. 
لطفا بگویید چگونه می توانیم در mono برنامه های مبتنی GUI بنویسیم.

متشکرم.

----------


## حامد مصافی

در مونو این فضای اسمی وجود دارد.
mono
mono-addin
gtk#
gtk#sourceview
monodoc
monodevelop

و چند تا خرت و پرت دیگه نصب کنید می تونید با #C در گنو/لینوکس برنامه بنوسید یا حتی برنامه هایی رو که قبلاً برای ویندوز نوشتید اجرا کنید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

آیا مونو .net3.5 را هم پشتیبانی می کند؟
و در مورد این پرسش بیشتر توضیح بدهید؟

----------


## org.kiani

سلام،
من این بسته ها رو روی fedora 9 دارم :

mono-addins-0.3-5.fc9.i386
mono-data-sqlite-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386
mono-winforms-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386
mono-data-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386
mono-extras-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386
mono-core-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386
mono-web-1.9.1-2.fc9.i386


وقتی این برنامه رو اجرا می کنم :

using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;
 
public class HelloWorld : Form
{
	static public void Main ()
	{
		Application.Run (new HelloWorld ());
	}
 
	public HelloWorld ()
	{
		Text = "Hello Mono World";
	}
}

این ارور رو میده :

HelloWorld.cs(2,14): error CS0234: The type or namespace name `Windows' does not exist in the namespace `System'. Are you missing an assembly reference?
Compilation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warnings


آیا مونو رو باید config کنم یا بسته ای بهش اضافه کنم؟

----------


## unix_svr4

دوست عزیز
شما نیاز به Config کردن خاصی برای اجرای برنامه های Windows Form Based ندارید. فقط باید یک فایل کتابخانه ای را که من در آدرس http://hotjava.persiangig.ir/linux/lib دانلود کنید و آنرا در پوشه lib مونو کپی کنید. سپس می توانید تمام برنامه هایی که مبتنی بر Form هستند رو اجرا کنید و لذت ببرید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## org.kiani

سلام
دستتون درد نکنه و ممنون.

----------

